# The Pit Bull Bible



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I just ordered mine a few minutes ago! Shadowgames refferenced to this book quite a few times and basically swears by it, so I'm dieing to see what goodies are inside.

The Pit Bull Bible


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

75 beans for the book?

im not a cheap skate but that seems like a lot of cash.
i hope its as good as you heard. post back up and let me know if its worth it cuz im always up for a good read about pits


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm with KNineguy on this one.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

lol I know. I hope it's cool... i cringed when i saw the price, but hakuna mattatta you gotta splurge on yourself once in a while huh?

Oh yeah, ya'll will croak... I got the hardback


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

you've lost your marbles! lol. tell us how you like it when your done reading it


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

If I was gonna spring for it I would get the hardback also. I f your gonna spend it might as well make sure it stays around a while.


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

i got the pitbull bible and it is great! i know people that have saved there dogs lives with some of the methods inside the book. 
the second half of the book on the other hand is a breakdown of what dogmen do and how to save your dog also the art of breeding.
california jack is not liked by many but you cant deny he has lots of knowledge and knows his stuff!
i agree if your going to buy it hardcover is the way to go.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

All the limited print hardcover books like DOGS OF VELVET AND STEEL: by Bob Stevens, THE COMPLETE GAMEDOG: by Ed Faron are expensive but rather informative.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes Fink it right! I have seen them as high as 300.00 I believe the complete game dog is really expensive .. But if you can pick these up they are extremely educating and well worth your dollars. Let me know how you like the book Neela.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

About 13 years ago I pick up both Dogs of Velvet & Steel and The Complete Game Dog on the same day at of places the AKC Great Western Terrier show in Long Beach. There was a both selling all kinds of dog books. I paid $50 for Stevens book and $75 for Faron’s. Both were new in perfect conduction. You never know what you’ll find at some of these dog shows. Both books are informative but most of all they are nice pieces of Pit Bull history.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

can you find the book on amazon.com or overstock.com for a less expensive price? just curious. I like to find bargains on stuff I really want! Yes, I do believe in splurging on yourself once in a while, but I still like to save money where I can, when I can. Call me cheap, but I like to save a buck or two, especialy during these times!


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

O0O sweet! keep us up to date neela i would like to know whats inside. i love readin about pits. i own about 4 books about pitsbulls so far. im trying to make a collection. and if its a good read i'll definately order it!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

ThaLadyPit said:


> can you find the book on amazon.com or overstock.com for a less expensive price? just curious. I like to find bargains on stuff I really want! Yes, I do believe in splurging on yourself once in a while, but I still like to save money where I can, when I can. Call me cheap, but I like to save a buck or two, especialy during these times!


LMAO I am the same way girl. I usually bargain shop... it was purely an impulse buy!

I will let ya'll know all about it when it gets in!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That looks like an awsome book Shana. I think I need a book like that. Yep next month I think i will splurge too.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Shana... any news on how the book turned out for you? Was it worth the price you paid for it? I'm looking to start a collection of books, so I wanted to know your thoughts/opinions on the book. Thanks in advance.


----------



## brandicookie (Feb 3, 2010)

lol im cheap knowing me id just try to find a place to download it for free:rofl:


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

I looked around before I purchased mine, and he prints them to order so there isn't any overabundance of the books...I never saw any on Amazon, but I would assume they would only be more expensive. We actually went so far as to get the DVDs along with the hardback...call us crazy, but they are full of lots of useful and practical information.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I too am looking forward to what you think of that book Neela. Who compiled it?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I really love it. It's chocked full of info and DYI stuff. It's not a book that has been put together to read cover to cover, it's more like a reference guide. Does that make sense?


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes, Shana that makes perfect sense! I'm going to see about getting it. Thanks for the input! Who's the author again, so I can find it?


----------

